# good mister/humidifier for baby sulcata?



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been looking and looking and looking online for a good mister system or a good humidifier that doesn't cost two or three hundred dollars to put in the new cage that I am building and in my already built baby Sulcata's cage. 
I bought one of those little metal mist makers





and its already given out on me.... not very happy about that. So I am nervous to buy something else. Hopefully y'all will have lots of good suggestions for misting/humidifiers  
thanks a ton.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 12, 2011)

I just finished installing this in Tinys enclosure

http://www.mistking.com/Advanced-Misting-System.html..

And intend to continue into Tonys enclosure when I receive the other 10 nozzles ..

Mounted 6 on the ceiling, 1 in the hide and 3 at waist level..Im in the process of programming (8 off and on programs)But running it for 20 seconds increased humidity to 80%..right now ihave it set for 3 times a day for 20seconds..the mist is so fine..it never reaches the ground....You can install a aquarium heater in the reservoir so it will mist warm water..

.This maybe more than you need for your setup..But they do make a smaller system...And quality is great...Very happy with it..


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 12, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> I just finished installing this in Tinys enclosure
> 
> http://www.mistking.com/Advanced-Misting-System.html..
> 
> ...



Thanks  I order some just normal mini ultrasonic humidifiers for now but once I save up some money that is what I am gonna buy. I wish the beginners misting system came with more than one nozzle.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 12, 2011)

One nozzle does a pretty big area maybe 5ft x 5ft ..the mist is so fine it floats... And tiny seems to like it..when I was testing the system for leaks he would extend his neck toward the misting nozzle in his hide and close his eyes and just stand there...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 12, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> One nozzle does a pretty big area maybe 5ft x 5ft ..the mist is so fine it floats... And tiny seems to like it..when I was testing the system for leaks he would extend his neck toward the misting nozzle in his hide and close his eyes and just stand there...



O okay so 3 nozzles would be more than enough for a 4 by 6 tortoise table


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

We used just one of the regular Crane humidifiers, actually the Elephant one if you look it up - we removed the Elephant head top and put tubing into the hole and then the other end into the enclosure. We have a 4x8 tort table and it works great. I can take pictures if needed for better clarification.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 12, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Tony the tank said:
> 
> 
> > One nozzle does a pretty big area maybe 5ft x 5ft ..the mist is so fine it floats... And tiny seems to like it..when I was testing the system for leaks he would extend his neck toward the misting nozzle in his hide and close his eyes and just stand there...
> ...




I would say 2 nozzles might be to much.... I run my setup in a good size room with 8ft ceilings and it goes from 20% humidity to 80% .. (In 5 minutes)... And that's just running it for 20 seconds..


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 12, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> We used just one of the regular Crane humidifiers, actually the Elephant one if you look it up - we removed the Elephant head top and put tubing into the hole and then the other end into the enclosure. We have a 4x8 tort table and it works great. I can take pictures if needed for better clarification.



That sounds like an awesome idea could you post pictures and where you got the tube and everything because my problem is finding a humidifier that would fit in the enclosure , its covered and only a foot tall to keep in humidity, and if I could just do that tube thing than I could get a big 2.3 gallon humidifier and run the tube to the cage and not have to fill the humidifier up so much.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

I will post pictures within the hour when I get back home. Will get some of each view for you

Didn't want to hijack your thread with the large photos but I uploaded them to my thread of Squirt I already had started. They are on page 2 - here's the link for you, hope this helps. Feel free to post any replies here on your thread and I will keep an eye out for them.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Squirt-Shenanigans-Picture-Update?pid=346572#axzz1dXjKUvZY


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 12, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> I will post pictures within the hour when I get back home. Will get some of each view for you
> 
> Didn't want to hijack your thread with the large photos but I uploaded them to my thread of Squirt I already had started. They are on page 2 - here's the link for you, hope this helps. Feel free to post any replies here on your thread and I will keep an eye out for them.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Squirt-Shenanigans-Picture-Update?pid=346572#axzz1dXjKUvZY





Do all humidifiers have that kind of tube/hole like that that you can stick the tube in? Or is it just the elephant one??


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > I will post pictures within the hour when I get back home. Will get some of each view for you
> ...





Um I'm pretty sure all the Crane ones do, you just have to take the top animal head part off like we did. Not too sure about what other brands have that same type of hole. The Crane ones are pretty cheap and was easy to set up.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 12, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> > SulcataSquirt said:
> ...





do you just use that one elephant humidifier to keep your whole enclosure at a certain humidity level? I was just wondering if one would be enough to keep humidity levels very high in a 4 by 6 tortoise table where the top is completely covered. 
I am very close to being done building my new 4 by 6 tortoise table and now I am just looking for ways to make sure that the humidity stays at very high levels. 
Your tortoise table looks really cool in that thread that you linked me to , would you post a picture of the whole thing?  I would very much like to see it.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> do you just use that one elephant humidifier to keep your whole enclosure at a certain humidity level? I was just wondering if one would be enough to keep humidity levels very high in a 4 by 6 tortoise table where the top is completely covered.
> I am very close to being done building my new 4 by 6 tortoise table and now I am just looking for ways to make sure that the humidity stays at very high levels.
> Your tortoise table looks really cool in that thread that you linked me to , would you post a picture of the whole thing?  I would very much like to see it.



Yes we use just the humidifier and we mist daily as well. Keeps his enclosure at about 60%-70% humidity. Ours is a 4x8 tort table and the top is not completely covered. 
Here is a thread I posted last month with some pictures of his new enclosure, you can see in a few of the pics what the top of our finished enclosure looks like to get an idea.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-FINALLY-Squirts-New-Mansion-Pic-heavy#axzz1dYBvU1V0


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 14, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> > do you just use that one elephant humidifier to keep your whole enclosure at a certain humidity level? I was just wondering if one would be enough to keep humidity levels very high in a 4 by 6 tortoise table where the top is completely covered.
> ...



Thank you so much!! Awesome help, your sulcata is so cute by the way!!!! like so cute !!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 15, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Thank you so much!! Awesome help, your sulcata is so cute by the way!!!! like so cute !!!



Thank you very much.
Glad to be able to help you out. Hope to see some pictures posted of whatever you end up doing with his enclosure for humidity.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Gupta-s-New-Tortoise-Paradise#axzz1eH4va8PE

Guptas New Enclosure thread, I just stuck a mini humidifier in there for now


----------

